# Открытый раздел > Вечные темы >  Хозяйственное

## Домик в деревне

Спасите-помогите!
Нужна помощь коллективного разума.

1. Какой выбрать утюг, чтобы нормально отпаривал? (есть Braun - отпаривает плохо).
Больше всего нуждаюсь советом из серии. У меня такой-то. Купила тут. Очень довольна.

2. Тоже самое по гладильной доске. Какая нужна? И где ее купить?

3. И моя большая печаль. Как избавиться от маленьких рыжих муравьев. Они начали ходить по кафелю в ванной. На кухне редко их вижу. Практически нет там, а вот в ванной ходят, как у себя дома. Я ТАК расстраиваюсь. Не понимаю, что делать. Дети маленькие. Ядами травить всех? Начиталась в интернетах всякого. Намазала чесноком кафель. Не помогают, поросята обходят намазанное вокруг =((( Было у кого такое же?

----------


## IRISCHKA

Домик,  на счет муравьев, не знаю на 100%, но мне кажется, что надо найти их "семью", гнездо, не знаю как правильно назвать и уничтожить. А так очень трудно бороться, они ж все равно где-то будут размножаться. Вроде могут в цветочном горшке жить, а может у соседей?

----------


## Jazz

1. У меня BORK. Модель неизвестна - коробку выкинули, а на корпусе написано только BORK 2000 W. Кажись, вот такой. Подарили родственники лет пять назад. Довольна очень, даже свекрови после такой же купили в Технопарке в 21 веке (нужно было очень срочно). Мой Арт-лен после него весь, как из-под катка. Особо довольна еще и его "антивандальностью" - летал на пол с гладильной доски высотою около метра и остался жив и здоров.)))
2. Для меня принципиально, чтоб была маленькая приставочка для утюжки мелких деталей и рукавов (муж периодически рубашки носит). Удобно, когда складная: при утюжке, как стол, а когда не нужна - убираю в шкаф-купе, занимает совсем немного места. И чтоб устойчивая была, не шаталась. Остальное мне не важно. У меня типа такой. Мама подарила, купила где-то в Калуге, могу узнать поточнее.
3. ХЗ, не сталкивалась, к счастью.

----------


## kazangi

про утюг не знаю, у нас древний, купленный лет 10 назад в старом "детском мире"))
 про доску - мне главное, чтобы было надежное место для утюга, не платформой, а корзинкой, и чтобы не шаталась, остальное - не важно.
про муравьев - у свекрови живут давно, вывести невозможно, тоже в ванной сидят, ходят из стояков, где трубы, главное ничего съедобного не оставлять нигде, чтобы не размножились. Всякими ядами можно помазать места, куда "уходят" трубы, провода... ну в общем те дырки, которые ведут в общеподъездные места

----------


## котенок

про муравьев. приходят каждую весну(недостаток уже стареющего нашего дома) обычно смотрю откуда выходят и заливаю их кипятком. Два-три раза хватает, чтобы ушли. У матери в ванне также выгонял.

----------


## olga_s

постою-послушаю про муравьев! такая же беда(((

----------


## Домик в деревне

Муравьев и этих мокриц удалось потравить средством против муравьев. Когда в отпуск уезжали, насыпала его в местах обитания. Потом по возвращению отдраивала все. Теперь не вижу их.

----------


## maru

у нас тоже муравьи. Сама пока не пробовала, но соседка сказала, что помогает следующий рецепт: бура, яичный желток вареный и мед. Все смешать. Муравьи наедаются и потом те, яйца, что они откладывают лопаются. В санэпидстанции, мне кстати тоже буру посоветовали.

----------


## olga_s

где буру купить то? она вроде теперь по рецепту только...

----------


## Домик в деревне

бура, да. а вот средство от муравьев типа delicia состоит преимущественно из буры.

----------


## maru

в санэпид станции мне сказали, могут выписать рецепт

----------


## maru

Скажите, может кто в курсе: есть ли какая-то не химическая альтернатива освежителю воздуха? И не такая вонючая как из бытовой химии.

----------


## kazangi

аромалампа, аромасвечи, палочки, пирамидки...

----------


## polya

буру можно купить в химприборе на Театральной без рецепта. 1 кг ок 300 руб. был.

----------


## Kusya

> Скажите, может кто в курсе: есть ли какая-то не химическая альтернатива освежителю воздуха? И не такая вонючая как из бытовой химии.


я капаю в воду эфирное масло и брызгаю из пульверизатора.

----------


## maru

> аромалампа, аромасвечи, палочки, пирамидки...


а как это практиковать в туалетной комнате? палочку каждый раз после захода возжигать?))

----------


## kazangi

а почему нет? лампу уж поставить вообще не проблема, капнуть масло, и пусть себе пахнет, даже не обязательно греть

----------


## kiara

Уже лет 5 нет у меня в доме никакой "вонючей химии" - точь-в-точь, как Лентняя мама, эмульсия с ЭМ и водой в пульверизаторе. В отопительный сезон просто капать могу масло на горячую сушилку. 
Натуральных палочек не так легко достать, многие из них не с натуральными маслами, бывают довольно агрессивные запахи, а эмульсия с ЭМ не резкая (ну если мало,конечно, не переборщить))), пщикнул пару раз и все благоухает.
Еще можно саше с сухими травами разложить, тоже в ванной и туалетной комнате удобно очень.

----------


## kazangi

а еще вспомнила способ, можно просто одну спичку сжечь и все, запахи пропадут

----------


## maru

Дорогие форумчане, кто-нибудь из вас пользуется мультиваркой? Хотелось бы узнать ваше мнение об этом девайсе.

----------


## Домик в деревне

> Дорогие форумчане, кто-нибудь из вас пользуется мультиваркой? Хотелось бы узнать ваше мнение об этом девайсе.


у меня мультиварка Brand 5060, очень довольна. когда-то спрашивала у знакомых, какую посоветуют, многие советовали панасоник, ландлайф (китайская), и бранд. остановились на бранд. как среднюю по цене. 
вообще это очень полезная вещь в доме. готовить можно много всего. а главное быстро, отсрочка, подогрев. в общем, я пользуюсь многими ее функциями. еще у нее чаша хорошая. ну и вообще вся конструкция мне нравится. мыть удобно.
плов за 30 минут. суп за 20. и мясо очень мягкое получается любое.

----------


## kazangi

я тоже мультей пользуюсь постоянно, каша к утру детям, ужин пока гуляем, пеку в ней тоже, люблю ее. у меня панасоник 10

----------


## kiara

И я нежно люблю мультиварку!
У нас Вrand 37502. Выбирала много и долго между фирмами Бранд, Кику и Борк. Последние две по цене больше 1000$, Бранд оказалась самая приемлемая не только по цене, но и переплюнула по набору нужных мне качеств (помимо всего прочего, есть возможность приготовить йогурт, ряженку, кефир). Чаша с керамическим покрытием-это безопасно и очень удобно, можно (и нужно переодически) мыть с абразивной щеточкой, верхняя крышка имеет съемную панельку-элементарно мыть, не таская всю кастрюлю к мойке. В продаже есть чаши к этим моделям. Объем сейчас выпускают на 5 и 7(!!) литров.
Еще добавлю к отзывам девочек, что мега-удобная функция в мультиварке-это способность сохранять приготовленное блюдо горячим! Если семья кушает в разное время, каждый из приходящих получаем свою порцию горячей свежей вкусняшки, что просто классно и замечательно, если в семье есть младшие школьники и им некому хорошо разогреть пищу.
По блюдам- прекрасные омлеты! С разными добавками, всегда нежные, пышные и не плотные. Запеканки, манники. А котлетки!!!!!!Обжарил по паре минут с каждой стороны (удобно и быстрее на сковороде обычной), сложил все в мульту, включил режим "тушение" и через 30(40-60) минут нежные и сочные котлетки, тефтельки, голубцы!
Бульоны - шикарные!Всегда прозрачные, очень красивые.
Плов - прекрасный! Вообще любая крупа, как на воде, так и на молоке (каши) хороша. Я и хлеб в ней пекла).
Ну и йогуртыыыыы!!!!!Ах и ах, живые, домашние йогурты, знай только закваски покупай (лучше хорошие сухие).
*могу тут писать долго)))))Да, для меня это мега-вещь!!!*

----------


## Kati

Вы когда-нибудь покупали рубашки no-iron? Интернет говорит, что их чуть подгладил и всё, т.е. намного легче в уходе чем обычные. Впервые их увидела в каталоге Lands' end, а теперь вот думаю заказать TMLewin - у них есть чуть приталенные и цена сейчас вменяемая.
В общем, "ленивые" хозяйки, кто знает, что за зверь тако этот no iron - делитесь впечатлениями  :Smile:

----------


## Домик в деревне

> Вы когда-нибудь покупали рубашки no-iron? Интернет говорит, что их чуть подгладил и всё, т.е. намного легче в уходе чем обычные. Впервые их увидела в каталоге Lands' end, а теперь вот думаю заказать TMLewin - у них есть чуть приталенные и цена сейчас вменяемая.
> В общем, "ленивые" хозяйки, кто знает, что за зверь тако этот no iron - делитесь впечатлениями


landsend рубашки но-айрон прекрасные! легко гладятся вообще! прям пару раз провести утюгом. 
у мужа несколько штук. так понимаю, что рука так и тянется их надеть, а также у меня рука тянется только их гладить.
чтобы был полный ноу-айрон нужна сушка. предполагается, что их после стирки в сушку кладешь и вынимаешь. а далее глажка не требуется. охотно верю. просто сушки у нас нет, поэтому-таки глажу.
TMlewin пока не пробовали.

----------


## Kati

> landsend рубашки но-айрон прекрасные! легко гладятся вообще! прям пару раз провести утюгом. 
> у мужа несколько штук. так понимаю, что рука так и тянется их надеть, а также у меня рука тянется только их гладить.
> чтобы был полный ноу-айрон нужна сушка. предполагается, что их после стирки в сушку кладешь и вынимаешь. а далее глажка не требуется. охотно верю. просто сушки у нас нет, поэтому-таки глажу.
> TMlewin пока не пробовали.


Спасибо за информацию! Попробуем тоже!

----------


## Домик в деревне

Хозяюшки, как там на хозяйственной ниве. Что хорошего выпустила современная промышленность для облегчения быта, чем вы пользуетесь?
Бамбуковые салфетки и меламиновые губки хороши? Нужны они в хозяйстве современном?

Мое открытие года - это мультиварка, само собой. Вот еще мама обзавелась хлебопечкой, мне понравилась концепция =)))

----------


## Амина

Кроме хлебопечки (она у меня уже 3 года) и мультиварки (2 года), мое главное приобретение последнего года - йогуртница (заквашиваем каждые 2-3 дня, спасибо Рите за закваски))) Обожаю все эти девайсы))) есть еще пароварка, но она мало востребована. Но все равно расстаться с ней не соглашусь ни за что)

----------


## Домик в деревне

> Кроме хлебопечки (она у меня уже 3 года) и мультиварки (2 года), мое главное приобретение последнего года - йогуртница (заквашиваем каждые 2-3 дня, спасибо Рите за закваски))) Обожаю все эти девайсы))) есть еще пароварка, но она мало востребована. Но все равно расстаться с ней не соглашусь ни за что)


Присмотрюсь к йогуртнице. Спасибо!


Девочки, а как вы храните мелкое лего? Как же надоедает его отовсюду доставать. охохох

----------


## IRISCHKA

Ой, Олесь, я где только не придумывала его хранить... и все равно приходится его отовсюду доставать... Даже договорились, что если не уберется когда-то то без разговоров выбрасывается. И даже после таких мер, оно повсюду, как будто "размножается"...

----------


## mamaRita

Йогуртница - супер! Ни один покупной йогурт не сравнится по пользе и вкусу, Олесь. 

Мы лего в той же коробке, в какой покупаем, но доставать отовсюду тоже достало уже... 


> Присмотрюсь к йогуртнице. Спасибо!
> 
> 
> Девочки, а как вы храните мелкое лего? Как же надоедает его отовсюду доставать. охохох

----------


## kiara

У меня, открытие года прошлого - это аэрогриль!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Это мага-супер-пупер-штука! Люблю так же нежно,как мультю. Пользую даже чаще, мультя через день у нас (йогурт, суп, жаркое и проч), аэрогриль-каждый день. В нем ужину нас теперь традиционно делается)
Хлебопечка-наконец-то обзавелась)))пару минут как достала французскую буханочку) Это счастье). Так и стоят в рядок у меня - мультя, гриль и хлебопечка. Еще электрочайник - все, больше ничем на кухне не пользуюсь.
Про лего - мне нравится использовать икеевские контейнеры маленькие с крышками, я клею на торец контейнера - что там в нем. У нас полки для этих контейнеров дома - разные размеры, с маркировочками. Мы довольны (используем тоже самое в садах-все на местах, от творческих инструментов до лего в игровых).
Вот такие мелкие с крышками http://www.ikea.com/ru/ru/catalog/pr...239/#/60094072
а это стелажики http://www.ikea.com/ru/ru/catalog/products/80063673/  ну и контейнеры к ним выбираем по размерам и цветам)
С коробками от покупки - не вариант у нас. Мы серию складываем в контейнер - как раз и маркирую, туда же на первое время идут инструкции, потом все собирается либо механически на память, либо как нравится. А просто лего-наборы без тематики - в большие контейнеры.

----------


## kazangi

> Девочки, а как вы храните мелкое лего? Как же надоедает его отовсюду доставать. охохох


Я набор в пластиковом ящике купила, там 700 деталей было, но по объему это где-то треть ящика, есть куда расти))) там и храним. Зато дупло не знаю, куда приткнуть, перекладываю из коробки в коробку, не найду места, склоняюсь купить икеевский ящик и туда его наверное.

----------


## Амина

Я покупаю большие наборы, которые в пластиковых коробках, там и храниться все) Но, конечно, поподается все равно везде)

----------


## Амина

Для дупло у нас 3 пластиковых коробки)))

----------


## летняя мама

А я вот здесь подсмотрела идеи как хранить Лего http://fancot.livejournal.com/232760.html. Действительно удобно. А то порой столько времени уходило, чтобы найти нужную деталь (когда все вперемешку лежало). Единственное -сортировать детальки мне пока приходится, но потихоньку сын тоже начинает понимать, что куда положить.
В принципе  у нас все игрушки так хранятся: фигурки животных,  железная  дорога и  паровозиками, кубики - все в отдельных контейнерах. И ребенку так проще найти нужную игруху.

----------


## Домик в деревне

> А я вот здесь подсмотрела идеи как хранить Лего http://fancot.livejournal.com/232760.html. Действительно удобно. А то порой столько времени уходило, чтобы найти нужную деталь (когда все вперемешку лежало). Единственное -сортировать детальки мне пока приходится, но потихоньку сын тоже начинает понимать, что куда положить.
> В принципе  у нас все игрушки так хранятся: фигурки животных,  железная  дорога и  паровозиками, кубики - все в отдельных контейнерах. И ребенку так проще найти нужную игруху.


Большое спасибо за эту идею. Обязательно устрою именно так. Выглядит удобно.

----------


## летняя мама

Скорее не "хозяйственное", а "здоровье", но спрошу здесь. Ирригатор полости рта  у кого есть? Какой? Эффект есть от него?

----------


## yakudza

а  я заодно спрошу про кварцевый аппарат. никто дома не использует? может стоит приобрести?

----------


## летняя мама

> а  я заодно спрошу про кварцевый аппарат. никто дома не использует? может стоит приобрести?


У меня лампа кварцевая, 5 лет уже. Покупала, когда младший ре родился, а старшая во всю в садик и доп. занятия ходил,а там же вирусы)  Из минусов -стационарная и когда работает, надо выходить из комнаты. Плюсов особо не заметила)Но мы без фанатизма пользуемся. Может, в разгар болезни включаем разок-другой.Чаще всего лень включать.

----------


## Веснушка

у меня был ирригатор (потом разбила случайно, на новый так и не раскошелилась). очень хорошая вещь для тех, у кого слабые десны, отличный массаж и очистка. мне очень нравился, только, естественно, нужно находить хотя бы 10 лишних минут в день))

----------


## летняя мама

> у меня был ирригатор


а фирму не помните? и в чем разница -крепится он к стене или нет? если не крепится -неудобно?

----------


## Веснушка

не помню фирму, самый простой какой то был. там одна насадка всего. по виду на элеткрощетку похож, только резервуар для жидкости. и то мне нравился.

----------


## yakudza

о, поняла о чем вы! У меня подруга гостила, привозила с собой, давала попробовать (там индивидуальные насадки). Эффект был ошеломляющий. Я почистила зубы щеткой, а потом им. Щёткой так не почистишь, конечно. Вещь нужная! Фирму не знаю, к стене не крепился и это было вполне удобно, стоил  тысяч 5-6

----------


## kiara

Про кварц - у нас в Монтессори есть, модели с "добрыми" лучами, т.е. можно не покидать помещение, но только не смотреть глазами на источник света. 
Мы регулярно кварцуем в эпидемии, для профилактики, после какой-либо делегации (проверки, тв и проч). Без него не пробовали))) Но думаю, что эффект все ж таки есть, ибо от сопливых здоровые не цепляют, взрослые не заражаются от детей, нет реакции "один заболел-за ним все по  цепочке". В разгар эпидемий этого года мы не перешагнули 50% барьер по заболевшим. Конечно, не только из за кварца, в совокупности много и всего другого делаем, но если есть мысль пробовать - я бы купила домой удобный, типа "доброе солнышко".

----------


## летняя мама

А мы что-то на момент покупки кварца пожадничали, модели с "добрыми лучами", которые можно было перевозить из комнаты в комнату дороже стоили. Они удобнее, конечно.

----------


## kiara

Девочки-мальчики!
А есть у кого *паровая швабра*? Что за зверь такой, действительно хорошая штука? Или так, новомодная игрушка? 
У меня был пароочиститель, еще давно, но я его отдала маме-ей нужнее было. Сейчас,говорят, на парогенераторы есть насадки всякие, типа швабры тоже будет...
В общем, кто что скажет?

----------


## Kati

Девочки, кто-нибудь пользуется шнековой соковыжималкой? Подумываю приобрести для переработки урожая яблок и помидоров, а также побаловаться соками интересными. Стоит она своих денег (15-17 тыс.)? Много ли отходов остается?

----------


## kiara

> Девочки, кто-нибудь пользуется шнековой соковыжималкой? Подумываю приобрести для переработки урожая яблок и помидоров, а также побаловаться соками интересными. Стоит она своих денег (15-17 тыс.)? Много ли отходов остается?


Я тоже в свое время хотела купить именно шнековую холодного отжима, но в итоге поняла-смуззи нам ближе и вкуснее.

Девочки-подскажите, может кто знает -куда передать хорошие мужские вещи (рубашки, сорочки, полуверы и кардиганы, все в размере50-52, в отличном состоянии, молодежные, но строгие, Ник мой носил) а также отличное молодежное деми-пальто. Может кто-то примет в дар?

----------


## Домик в деревне

У меня есть в Калуге двоюродный брат - молодежь (20 лет) с таким размером. Могу для него взять.

----------


## kiara

> У меня есть в Калуге двоюродный брат - молодежь (20 лет) с таким размером. Могу для него взять.


Спасибо, Олесик, уже пристроила)

----------

